# Morning Dew



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I typically water my lawn before I go to work around 5am but it's usually already quite saturated from morning dew. Am I over possibly over watering by turning on sprinklers for about 10 min/zone? Is dew enough to where I can just water in the afternoon instead? It would sure be easier than dragging sprinklers around in the dark at 5am!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

How far along is your over seed? If you're confident that most of your seed has germinated you're probably fine. What's the latest you could water it before going to work? If it were me unless I thought most of the seed was germinated I would probably still water it. Maybe just cut the time back. When I thought mine was mostly germinated but I wasn't sure I watered early for about five minutes. Warmer temps seem to be back in your area as well so it might dry out a little quicker.


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

For my renovation, my first watering of the day is 10am because everything has been so wet from dew in the morning.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

My overseed is done but i ended up reseeding several bare spots that i didn't seed enough the first go around. I think ill still hit it but do less, like 5 min/zone until the new seed is established, thanks guys.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> My overseed is done but i ended up reseeding several bare spots that i didn't seed enough the first go around. I think ill still hit it but do less, like 5 min/zone until the new seed is established, thanks guys.


Sounds like a good plan!


----------

